# To expire



## jim02

Hi guys.

I need some hand currently. It's about the verb 'expire'.

I've known that this word has been a intransitive verb as the usage like
'My visa will expire soon.'

And I've known that this must not be used the form of ' be + past
participle '.

but it has been used like 'expired food', 'expired certificate'...' When
the certificate will be expiraed?', etc...

Which one is right? expire? or be expired?

I'm so confused of it. could you please help me to figure this out?

Thanks you for your time

'


----------



## kenjoluma

Note that even an intransitive verb also can have a past participle form. 

Gone with the wind
Fallen angels
Well-functioned computer
Disappeared children
...

And in this case, all above should be considered as adjective. What's different from the '-ing' form is, it is a perfect (or 'passive' depending how you see it) tense while the '-ing' form implies the continuity.


Also, please note that this thread doesn't really fit in this forum. Any question regarding English grammar should go to the English forum.


----------



## jim02

Well.. I've just got it. 

 Anyway I'm so new at this website, and I don't know how I can move it or how 

 delete it. is there any disadvantage unless I do it right now?


----------



## kenjoluma

어, 한국어가 모국어이신 분이네요.

아니요, 지우실 필요는 없어요. 관리자가 알아서 옮기든가 할 거예요. 정말 이상한 글 아니고서야 지우지는 않더라고요. 기다리시면 나중에 영어 문법 게시판에서 제 답변보다 더 자세한 답변을 보실 수 있을 겁니다.


----------



## cherine

kenjoluma said:


> Also, please note that this thread doesn't really fit in this forum. Any question regarding English grammar should go to the English forum.


Hi,

I just wanted to say that this is not necessarily true. If it's easier for a Korean to understand English grammar with the help of some Korean translation or examples, that would make the thread acceptable in this forum.

You don't need to move it or delete it.


----------

